# How to discharge batteries for storage



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello

I purchased a new Toro E26 blower a few days ago. It came with 2ea 7.5ah batteries. Without thinking it through I fully charged them as I wanted to see how long it takes (took 3 hours to charge them).

But it's August. We are unlikely to have blowable snow until December. I know it is advised to store LI batteries at 50% charge or less, so I would like to get them down to that state of charge.

I am looking for suggestions on how to discharge them to <50%. I suppose I could run the grip heaters while monitoring the charge level, but I don't think that is enough load... it will take a really long time to discharge them.

I could drive it around my unpaved lot to get them down, but even that won't discharge them in a reasonable amount of time. Also, if the machine is on and the auger is not engaged within something like five minutes the machine will beep and shut down.

I know the EGO 56V stuff has chargers that, if you leave the battery on the charger for 30 days without use it will discharge the battery to storage level.

Ideas?


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

See if there is a toro summer use product that uses the same battery. Leaf blower, lawn mower or something else. That way you can use the same batteries year round. It is how I handle my Dewalt batteries and it works well.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

Toon said:


> See if there is a toro summer use product that uses the same battery. Leaf blower, lawn mower or something else. That way you can use the same batteries year round. It is how I handle my Dewalt batteries and it works well.


Good idea, but my string trimmer and leaf blowers are both EGO, so an entirely different battery system.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Get yourself a hobby battery charger like this. I use a similar but different brand for both my airplane batteries AND for charging my hedge clipper battery. Also can discharge. Look for similar on amazon.com or similar retailers like wallyworld. I fashioned alligator clips as the battery attachment (depends on the connector of course):









Hobby Fans B6 Mini Professional Balance Charger/Discharger with Power Supply for 1S-6S LiPo Lilon Life NiCd NiMh Pb RC Battery : Amazon.ca: Toys & Games


Hobby Fans B6 Mini Professional Balance Charger/Discharger with Power Supply for 1S-6S LiPo Lilon Life NiCd NiMh Pb RC Battery : Amazon.ca: Toys & Games



www.amazon.ca


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

I ran one battery at a time, then turned on the grip warmers and ran it around my dry dirt yard (augers turning too) until I got each of the batteries down to 2 bars. Took a while and I looked like an idiot (clear blue skies, dry as a bone, 92F), but now I can store them without worrying about them.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Why would you store a battery @ half charge, ole school charge them and the put away????


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

Johnny G1 said:


> Why would you store a battery @ half charge, ole school charge them and the put away????


 Lithium Ion batteries will last much longer if you store them at 50% or less charge during long term / off season storage and then top them off before use.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

With the Greenworks Pro 80V system, you fully charge the battery right after it's used IN A CLIMATE CONTROLLED AREA LIKE A BASEMENT. If you're going to use the battery shortly, you can leave it right on the charger. If you're not planning to use the battery for months, you simply remove it from the charger and set it aside IN A CLIMATE CONTROLLED AREA LIKE A BASEMENT. The battery's internal electronics handle any self discharge requirements.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

From the Toro manual for my blower:

_Storing the Machine

Important: Store the machine, battery pack, and
charger only in temperatures that are within the
appropriate range; refer to Specifications (page
15).

Important: If you are storing the battery pack
for the off-season, charge it until 2 or 3 LED
indicators turn green on the battery. Do not store
a fully charged or fully depleted battery. When
you are ready to use the machine again, charge
the battery pack until the left indicator light turns
green on the charger or all 4 LED indicators turn
green on the battery._


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

michaelnel said:


> Hello
> 
> I purchased a new Toro E26 blower a few days ago. It came with 2ea 7.5ah batteries. Without thinking it through I fully charged them as I wanted to see how long it takes (took 3 hours to charge them).
> 
> ...


If leaving the battery on the charger will discharge it to storage level then do it. 

From the e26 manual: 
*Important: If you are storing the battery pack for the off-season, charge it until 2 or 3 LED indicators turn green on the battery. Do not store a fully charged or fully depleted battery. When you are ready to use the machine again, charge the battery pack until the left indicator light turns green on the charger or all 4 LED indicators turn green on the battery.*


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

BullFrog said:


> If leaving the battery on the charger will discharge it to storage level then do it.


The EGO chargers do that 30 days then discharge to 25% thing, but unfortunately the Toro chargers do not.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

I find this thread interesting as different companies handle long term battery storage differently.
Dewalt Lithium Ion batteries are to be *fully charged for long term storage according to their website*.
You would think all Lithium Ion batteries would be stored in the same manner. I guess not?


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

Toon said:


> You would think all Lithium Ion batteries would be stored in the same manner. I guess not


Yes I agree it changes with manufacturers. It's chemistry really, so who makes 'em shouldn't matter. Funny thing is Toro recommends the partial discharge storage, but does not give you a charger that will do it for you, unlike EGO.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*All the more reason not to buy into this Electric bullspit. Thought about when and if that should ever come getting a battery powered TORO mower. But after reading this Furget about it!!!!!!!!!! I have in article on my big laptop about John Deere trying to get farmers to run electric combines and tractors. I will post it when I am using it.*


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Storing the batteries around 50% or a little less is an industry standard when shipped from the factory. Most manufacturers whether it be snowblowers or computers or cameras will ship items with batteries partially charged to such levels because they don't know how long a particular item will sit on the shelf or showroom floor. Discharge the batteries to that level by running the machine or leave it as is. I highly doubt for a single instance it makes much difference but do as you see fit.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

michaelnel said:


> The EGO chargers do that 30 days then discharge to 25% thing, but unfortunately the Toro chargers do not.


At end of season and the battery is almost depleted after the last use, then do the partial (50%) charge. OR get a hobby charger like I suggested.



Toon said:


> I find this thread interesting as different companies handle long term battery storage differently.
> Dewalt Lithium Ion batteries are to be *fully charged for long term storage according to their website*.
> You would think all Lithium Ion batteries would be stored in the same manner. I guess not?


All lipo's are long-term stored at 50/short term (like a month or so) can be 100%. The A123's (LiFePO4)can be stored for (at least) a year at 100% and will only lose about 5%. Personal experience.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Fortunately for me, I use my three batteries all year long (actually more during the spring/summer/fall)...


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Tell me about that last picture. Trimmer?
Thank you


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Tony-chicago said:


> Tell me about that last picture. Trimmer?


Do you mean the BR720? That's the brush attachment for the trimmer powerhead. It's a TrimmerPlus unit, just like the string trimmer and the pole saw.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Sweeping away flat tires... that is what I need. So tired of the trucks leaving a row of crud every 25 feet.
How does it work on each surface? Garages too.


----------



## herbnhall (6 mo ago)

I have found this web site to be an accurate source of information in the past.

Good explanations there also.



https://batteryuniversity.com/article/bu-702-how-to-store-batteries#:~:text=Lithium%2Dion%20must%20be%20stored,not%20recover%20normally%20after%20storage


.


----------

